
The girl who executed Nazis after seducing them in bars dies aged 92 - tormeh
https://www.nzherald.co.nz/world/news/article.cfm?c_id=2&objectid=12131326
======
sparky_z
Note that this was from last year. It's not breaking news.

------
benj111
Theres a debate in the UK at the moment on whether to let an IS fighter back
into the country [1], they were a child at the time of leaving, but are adult
now.

It is 'interesting' to compare the situations and reactions.

[1]
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shamima_Begum](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shamima_Begum)

~~~
arpa
Play stupid games, win stupid prizes. Sorry, no compassion for daesh members,
even less so for ones seeing nothing wrong with daesh actions.

I actually also fail to see the parallels between antinazi dutch guerilla
saving lives of jewish children and teenage daesh fanatic justifying the
beheadings of hostages.

An interesting link though, thanks.

~~~
benj111
One mans terrorist is another mans freedom fighter.

You may not agree with IS, (I don't). But some people do, and are willing to
fight for it. They have their reasons whether good or bad, and denying that
doesn't solve the problem. (is there any 'terrorist' / 'freedom fighter'
movement that has been beaten by fighting alone???)

Anyway the parallels I was struck by were the fact that they were both
underage girls, not fighting for a 'regular' army.

I prefer my news to report the 'facts', and let me make my own mind up, so the
language used to describe each is as I said, interesting.

------
rurban
The first movie about her was "The Girl With the Red Hair" 1981 (dutch only),
and the more popular one "Black Book" 2006 by Paul Verhoeven, was based on
true stories of this group. In 2008, the Dutch public voted it the best Dutch
film ever.

